# from 150lbs to 215lbs (7 years) prog pics



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

ok heres me age 20 with skinny legs and a pot belly complete with skinhead and sun burn

2 years before i got to training seriously around 11 stone


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

ok heres me after 2 1/2 years training and after my first cycle

beefed up to 15 stone but was pretty fat and full of water and looked sh!te


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

after my first cutting cycle

leanest i have EVER been and still holding water from cycle

must be 5% here

13 stone ish


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

one lean bulk cycle later at about 14 stone 4 ish

still lean


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Amazing change there, bud. Hats off to you.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

You slated yourself in the first pic but it was a good base,however,terrific transformation - well done!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

earlier this year after starting on the hgh

14 stone 7 lbs and leaner than the last pics

just started modelling hence the camp pics lol

also the only good pic i have of my quads


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

present day

was 15 stone 2 in these pics after just finishing a big cycle

was 15 stone 6 lbs on cycle

SEE PAGE 10 FOR PICS 2 AND A HALF YEARS ON WITH BODY WEIGHT OF 16.5 STONE PLUS

WAS 16 STONE 9 AT MY HEAVIEST.


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

before and after


----------



## MKT (Feb 5, 2007)

That's a wicked transformation! What's your next cycle going to be? Are you going to try to get bigger or b/c of the modelling do you have to maintain your present stats? I'd say go for growth.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

great transformation there.... well done!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

MKT said:


> That's a wicked transformation! What's your next cycle going to be? Are you going to try to get bigger or b/c of the modelling do you have to maintain your present stats? I'd say go for growth.


my next cycle i am not sure about - i have test prop and tbol but not sure what else to include

i have got anadrol and dbol in stock

i will always be tryin to get bigger

most of my modelling is porn anyway so it doesnt matter as much


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Well done David now that is a fantastic journey.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

gay!

errr i mean nice 1 man! lol seriously thats sum gr8 gains over a couple of years of proper training/diet and good use of "suppliments"


----------



## Tony Barnes (Oct 8, 2004)

Great results mate - hope the modelling gig works out well


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice transformation pics... 7 years training!! .. (I will be proud to reach 7 months!) thats motivation for u.. it shows... keep up the good work!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Well done big man, some really incredible progress there.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Awesome work there dave, hows the porn business going? Still banging those slappers LOL

Great transformation dig...

Mickus over and out


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Awesome!! Enough said !!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

mickus said:


> Awesome work there dave, hows the porn business going? Still banging those slappers LOL


Not sure if he wanted that put on the open forum

Great progress though mate.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

great transformation bigman. looking massive and lean, 7years shows alot of dedication and the outcome impressive


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

well its really only 5 years of hard training cos i didnt start training properly till 2 years after that photo was taken


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Very impressive.

More definition than a dictionary


----------



## Stone (Jul 25, 2005)

Saw you training with DB a while back in DL at the rotunda.

Both big lads.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Stone said:


> Saw you training with DB a while back in DL at the rotunda.
> 
> Both big lads.


i'm far bigger tho 

awesome transformation Gaffa! must be the awesome training partner u sometimes get treated to


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Classic example of someone who built a base, learned about nutrition and proper cycling and looks awesome. Well done mate, you must be very proud.


----------



## newkidonthebloc (May 19, 2007)

damn, i wana get from 145 - 200lbs 

at least i can see its possible 

seriously nice work, though do you think the drugs were necessary?


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

great effort mate, well done


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

incredible..do you know where the vets is *looks at ure arms* cos the swans are sick!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

Truewarrior1 said:


> incredible..do you know where the vets is *looks at ure arms* cos the swans are sick!


eh?


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

DB said:


> i'm far bigger tho
> 
> awesome transformation Gaffa! must be the awesome training partner u sometimes get treated to


i put all these pics up and all u have to say is u are bigger 

you know i'm pct dude

thats it i am gonna have a cry

ps u are only bigger cos u are full of sh!t 

STONE? have we met?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

David Lloyd said:


> i put all these pics up and all u have to say is u are bigger
> 
> you know i'm pct dude
> 
> ...


I'm sure i said something nice further up the thread u big gay!

u got any HCG yet?? mmmmm my balls are nice and big and working well lol! 

well i say my balls are big i mean they are full size for me.. they ahve always been small lol


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

*ABSOLUTLY AWSOME*

You have set some really high standards there ! Im jelouse


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

DB said:


> well i say my balls are big i mean they are full size for me.. they ahve always been small lol


Well, you do have a habit of emptying them on womens faces frequently.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Class. I am 11 stone now and pretty much the same as your first picture, maybe a little less flabby 

How tall are you?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

megatron said:


> Well, you do have a habit of emptying them on womens faces frequently.


yeah baby


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

awesome dude, just awesome

you look great (in a non gay way lol)


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

DB said:


> I'm sure i said something nice further up the thread u big gay!
> 
> u got any HCG yet?? mmmmm my balls are nice and big and working well lol!
> 
> well i say my balls are big i mean they are full size for me.. they ahve always been small lol


no hcg yet but my balls have always been like freaking watermelons :bounce:

Daps - i am 5ft 11 by the way


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Can I ask what cycles have you done, what compounds do you prefer?


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I am 5'8. It is good to know that someone of similar stature to me has done this and i can see it in pictures! Makes me know i can achieve what i set out to do as well.

Thanks for posting your journey up here.

Just another quick question, you took 5 years to get that size, how much longer or harder do you think it would of been to do it without any steroids?


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

i have done many cycles

always test as a base then somethin like tren or dbol and then usually an oral like dbol or drol - i love these 2 compounds

got amazinng resilts with NPP last time too which was a first for me cos the last 2 times i tried it i didnt notice much

amd yes i think it would have been a lot harder without steroids cos i trainined for 2 years naturally and was stuck and not making ANY gains anymore


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Did you try to increase what you were eating etc after those two years?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Thats a truely amazing transformation, well done.


----------



## Acc (Aug 24, 2007)

Superb transformation !!

On the first transformation photograph, you say that this is after "your first cutting cycle".

Could you please provide more information on the diet and any "supplements" you used ?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

DaPs said:


> Did you try to increase what you were eating etc after those two years?


Yes dude he is very precise with his diet, he even has a excel spread sheet for off season eating! damn i just try and eat all the clean stuff i can lol!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Yes dude he is very precise with his diet, he even has a excel spread sheet for off season eating! damn i just try and eat all the clean stuff i can lol!!


Thats why DL's body pays the bills and yours just gets dirty sluts lol


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

DB said:


> Yes dude he is very precise with his diet, he even has a excel spread sheet for off season eating! damn i just try and eat all the clean stuff i can lol!!


ha ha well yeah i used to do that

but nowadays i just try and eat as much as is humanly possible

off and on cycle

for the guy who asked about supplements - i dont use any on-cycle

but use CEE, ALCAR and AAKG off cycle


----------



## tim_e (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent work there buddy - an inspiration for sure


----------



## Acc (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi David,

Sorry mate - when I said "supplements" I meant what did you use AAS wise in order to maintain muscle whilst losing the fat (I am not sure of the correct protocol of asking such questions !!)

Also, how long did it take you to get down from 15 stone to 13 stone ?


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

I suppose your body can only naturally get so big then...


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

very impressive, can see how all the hard work has payed off.

out of interest david how tall are you?


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

Acc said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Sorry mate - when I said "supplements" I meant what did you use AAS wise in order to maintain muscle whilst losing the fat (I am not sure of the correct protocol of asking such questions !!)
> 
> Also, how long did it take you to get down from 15 stone to 13 stone ?


ah right sorry

well i was a right fat cnut at 15 stone so yeah dieted down to 13 with prop/tren and var along with VERY strict diet LOADS of cardio and clen/ECA - was a huge 17 week cycle

i'm 5ft 11 by the way

i'm sure i said that earlier?


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats some very good progress mate and you are in good nick for sure.

Oh yeah let me tell you because of your physique it doesnt limit the modelling area to be small if you have the 'right' look 

Epic gay appeal though lol!!


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

David Lloyd said:


> STONE? have we met?


If you look out of your window you will see him stood their on the corner looking.

He wants to know if you do G4P..lol


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Thats some phenomenal progress there man. Well done!


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

david, where did you start to learn about diet and nutrition?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Nice going gaffa, awesome transformation!


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Fantastic gains mate just showed my gf n shes like oo can u get your stomache like that lol. Question for you: You said you like using test as a base somtime with drol is that not very toxic and hard to keep gains? can you tell me what your experience was like with this cheers


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Thats great work mate. Keep it up :lift:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Truewarrior1 said:


> incredible..do you know where the vets is *looks at ure arms* cos the swans are sick!


Was that a pick up line?

Anyway well done mate... you can see you know what you doing.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

how long did u train natualy then mate 

how did u find putting size on at first like first 2 yrs


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Amazing progress David! Looking awesome in last pic


----------



## kanye1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Great progress over the years


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Without doubt an awesome transformation over the years there fella!


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Fookin hell G, that is some serious progress. mg:


----------



## Code13 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great progress mate!!! Looks like you went about it the right way!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow I have a new idol!


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Excellent work there mate, very impressed


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

David Lloyd said:


> ok heres me age 20 with skinny legs and a pot belly complete with skinhead and sun burn
> 
> 2 years before i got to training seriously around 11 stone


Impressive stuff. Good upper body. How did your legs fare?

ps. you should think about entering for Mens Health cover model competition or something!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

volatileacid said:


> Impressive stuff. Good upper body. How did your legs fare?
> 
> *ps. you should think about entering for Mens Health cover model competition or something*!


Did u not look at his face 

P.S he'll hate being said he looks like he should be in men's health! although i am gonna email him and tell him just to wind him up.. he is grumpy as at the mo anyway so just to rub it in 

Nice mate aint I?!!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

ahahaha you sod.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DB said:


> .. he is grumpy as at the mo anyway so just to rub it in


Is his PCT problems effecting his career again LMFAO


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Magic Torch said:


> Is his PCT problems effecting his career again LMFAO


LMFAO! na he aint in PCT.. just threw his toys out of the pram yesterday when everythgin went wrong.. wouldnt even meet me for a frango's!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Sh1t rambo passed on the Frangos.....he must be bad....

Chin up gaffa!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

your right i should be in mens health

yeah trens giving me roid rage

bashed someones head agains a lampost for lookin at my birds legs the other day

didnt know it was DB until he starting crying like a girl


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

David Lloyd said:


> before and after


Hey Man.

Thats some real hard work. Im at the stage where you were at 15 st but im only 14 nd holding a bit of water and fat. where do i go from now. im lost man.


----------



## richo (Nov 4, 2007)

Thats a remarkable journey indeed! Very impressive. Is there any chance u can post your training/food routine? That would be very interesting indeed. Whatever gym work out or supplement wise, well whatever it is it works well really!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

wot u been trainning for ure legs thats a big difference


----------



## shaz84 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great results mate. Power of the mind amazes every ****ing time.

Shaz xx


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

gd effort bro


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

good thread. Well done david. I think the HGH cycle made a hell of a difference there.


----------



## richo (Nov 4, 2007)

come on dave wants happen to him!? Post some data mate if u are there!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

He's about....

he is a night owl (aka a lazy fuk) and doesn't get up until midday.. i'll link him to the thread..


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

i'm here people

whats up?

erm legs i always stuck with 4 - 5 sets of squats, 4 - 5 sets of leg presses, 3 - 4 sets of smith machine squats (legs forward and leaning back)

then 4 sets leg ext super setted with 4 sets of ham curls (15 - 20 reps each) then 4 sets of lying ham curls - 6 - 10 reps

we got limited equip in our gym and i am limited to certain exercises since i got a screwed up hamstring - which means no deads or lunges :-(

Food - erm yeah i ate a lot

even in the middle of the night lol


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Dave in your 3rd pic i think it is after your 1st cutting cycle can you post up what you used to get that lean and maybe the amount of cals etc


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, nice penis:eek:

I mean, the tatoo has grown with you.

I mean, nice transformation bro, legs look crackin.

I think you would work out well as a model, hell if you come to the States and they heard your Brit accent you would just slay them, some of the women here too......lol......


----------



## sheenaan (Nov 28, 2007)

hi David Lloyd

man there was alot of good changes from time to time

if you dont mind could you tell me about your cycles and what did take in each one

keep it up dude


----------



## richo (Nov 4, 2007)

What about upper bod sets? What type of equipment? i dont want to be rude or anything but have u used steroids? Or is it all natural work out?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

richo said:


> What about upper bod sets? What type of equipment? i dont want to be rude or anything but have u used steroids? Or is it all natural work out?


He said at the start of the thread that one of his progression pics was after a cycle....

He didn't mean a bicycle.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

richo said:


> What about upper bod sets? What type of equipment? i dont want to be rude or anything but have u used steroids? *Or is it all natural work out*?


Read his sig dude.....

Gotta say tho the lad knows his stuff when it comes to food, gives me some great little tips here and there.


----------



## richo (Nov 4, 2007)

I see, being a bit of a newbie i have wondered what exactly what a "cycle" is....well u never know until u find out the data lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

A cycle is basicly something you take for a while then stop.

You can cycle creatine, steroids, carbs, anything and it is called a cycle.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> A cycle is basicly something you take for a while then stop.
> 
> You can cycle creatine, steroids, carbs, anything and it is called a cycle.


Yeah and they are good because you can measure progress as the cycle is usually a set time frame and will allow you to compare results


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

i cycle everyting

even my women


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

David Lloyd said:


> i cycle everyting
> 
> even my women


Haaaa haaaaa, damn, I used to do that, I am pretty much locked in to one hosebag right now:eek:


----------



## aaron_1 (Dec 28, 2007)

results aint the word thats ****ing great david so where did you get your know hows to get to the stages you have, own researh of personal trainning etc

aaron


----------



## morganrc (Jul 7, 2007)

Congratulations mate, you look great, brilliant results.


----------



## manks69 (Mar 3, 2008)

David Lloyd said:


> my next cycle i am not sure about - i have test prop and tbol but not sure what else to include
> 
> i have got anadrol and dbol in stock
> 
> ...


First of congrats, u look awesome! also as quite a newbie to steroids, was just wondering what u suggest, looking for a bit more size but keeping it lean. Got some tbol but was wondering what to stack with...


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

Dave what type of diet did you follow when you cut down from 15 to 13 stone?


----------



## dagsgaz (Nov 14, 2007)

skin head suits u more

nice work m8


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

hey nice transformation, I dunno if you recognise me but I think you got the same gym as me! Remember you jumped in with me doing leg curls becuase you were doing supersets? Anywho you look amazing mate, your great insperation whenever I see you in the gym, helps me carry on with my goals not caring what people think of me!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Seyyed said:


> hey nice transformation, I dunno if you recognise me but I think you got the same gym as me! Remember you jumped in with me doing leg curls becuase you were doing supersets? Anywho you look amazing mate, your great insperation whenever I see you in the gym, helps me carry on with my goals not caring what people think of me!


Yeah he did well.. still and ugly fuk tho


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

DB said:


> Yeah he did well.. still and ugly fuk tho


ha ha - well we cant all be blessed with brad pitt like good looks like u baz


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ohhh same initials! see what u did there


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

were you using slin with gh?WELL DONE MATE!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

bkoz said:


> were you using slin with gh?WELL DONE MATE!


yes but only recently

last 2 years or so


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn what a transformation! :thumbup1:


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

updated pics

dieted down from 16 stone to 14stone 5lbs


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You need to get on stage, Dave. Looking very good.

Are you training Westside style with Baz?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

nice progress. it looks lit your tribal tat is growing with you


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> You need to get on stage, Dave. Looking very good.
> 
> Are you training Westside style with Baz?


i did used to but i screwed my left hamstring doing 1 rep sumo deadlifts

consequently i cant deadlift at all now and havent done for 8 months

my ham is better now so wana get back into it slowly

trouble is my lower back aint too great at the mo either

doh


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

So what style of training are you doing at the moment mate?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol have you chopped your hamstrings out of that pic 

looking good tho gaf


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How come they have that sexy come get some sex look about them?

Those are modeling shots right?

I think you look great, better than your training partner.....lol, just kiddin......


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

You really are one of my inspirations mate. You have come such a long way. New pics are great. You need to update the MA ones though lol


----------



## BcfcChris (Sep 8, 2007)

Mate looking awesome! What sort of training do you do like routine wise?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

chrisj22 said:


> So what style of training are you doing at the moment mate?





BcfcChris said:


> Mate looking awesome! What sort of training do you do like routine wise?


Threes a charm. What kind of training are you doing mate....lol


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Looking awesome! Did the HGH help with the midsection definition?


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Well done

great transform mate


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

hackskii said:


> How come they have that sexy come get some sex look about them?
> 
> Those are modeling shots right?
> 
> I think you look great, better than your training partner.....lol, just kiddin......


He does porno innit. :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MXD said:


> He does porno innit. :beer:


Even better. :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MXD said:


> He does porno innit. :beer:


Well, if he doesnt, he should..... :thumb:


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

what does "update the MA ones mean"

training for the diet was

Day 1:

AM cardio

PM back, traps, calves

Day 2:

AM Cardio

PM chest, biceps, calves

Day3

AM Cardio

PM delts, triceps

Day 4

AM cardio

PM legs

Day 5: AM Cardio, calves

Day 6 repeat

i did cardio after weight in the PM too in the last 4 weeks (but not every time) abs 3-4 times a week with cardio

and no to be honest i would say hgh helped with abs

i dieted before and my abs were just as good


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Update the pics in the male animal....lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Update the pics in the male animal....lol


You two get a room..lol


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Very impressive results. Your recent pics are looking really good.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah the lazy bast-ardo just needs to get himself in to a show!!!!!

x


----------



## Chil (May 20, 2007)

David Lloyd said:


> updated pics
> 
> dieted down from 16 stone to 14stone 5lbs


Those last pics are your best. Great transformation bud.

Looking back. Do you think you could have done it in less than the 5 years?


----------



## nowatchamacalit (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome!

What sort of dosages are we talking with the juice?


----------



## dudeson (May 8, 2007)

wow, what a transformation


----------



## latethirties (Jun 25, 2008)

The growth and fullness you've achieved in 7 years is unbelievable...amazing results...

I'd like to try and accomplish the same kind of results...what kind of shampoo/conditioner did you use on your hair to make that complete transformation?! :laugh:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

wow sweeti amazing transformation!! hats off to you!! :thumb:


----------



## gymfreak182 (Jul 3, 2008)

No source checks please..............


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

insane at 5%, great transformation! true inspiration.


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

mate,these are great progress pics-what "protein powder"-do you use? what protein powder-has given you the greatest (mass/muscle-building)-results? great work mate!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

gilly10 said:


> what protein powder-has given you the greatest (mass/muscle-building)-results? great work mate!


Gotta be Cell-tech?!

Then again...anything ending in '-Tech' is awesome stuff right?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just saw this thread awesome progress mate really good. could you post an example of your diet when you are cutting mate??

do you carb cycle??


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

very inspirational that mate. I aim to look similar to how you do in your recent pics.

Cheers for sharing.

Gaz


----------



## scousedaz (Oct 6, 2008)

just like to say well done very good read and good pics some good info along the way of your story aswell WELL DONE


----------



## 1eyewink (Oct 15, 2008)

wow well done mate


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

just saw this post, truely top job, just wondering did you suffer any side effects as you mentioned quite a few serious aas?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Aewsome mate, well done


----------



## maxi (Apr 16, 2006)

best transformation I have seen alot of hard work and dedication ! nice one


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

lol that was 2 and a half years ago i posted that thread

here is a latest pic - this is actually about 6- 8 months old but i have gone down hill after that due to a back injury and bad kidneys

please excuse the pink y fronts and towel - it was for a shoot

i am around 16 1/2 stone there


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

awesome transformation, well done


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

David Lloyd said:


> lol that was 2 and a half years ago i posted that thread
> 
> here is a latest pic - this is actually about 6- 8 months old but i have gone down hill after that due to a back injury and *bad kidneys*
> 
> ...


 Is this related to AAS use mate?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Inspirational, nice one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

inspiration!!! youre the best


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WELL done mate.. that's amazing .. keep up the good work


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice to see what can be done with patience/hard work/diet oh and some "supplements".People who moan about 8lb gains over 12 weeks should look at this thread and they might get there is a bigger picture.Well done mate:thumbup1:


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats a great example of hard work! well done


----------



## Groid (Jul 11, 2009)

First off, thank you for some terrific inspiration you've provided with them pictures!



David Lloyd said:


> ah right sorry
> 
> well i was a right fat cnut at 15 stone so yeah dieted down to 13 with prop/tren and var along with VERY strict diet LOADS of cardio and clen/ECA - was a huge 17 week cycle


Dude I'm sorry for the tall order but could you elaborate on the cycle ie. dosages and your pct protocol in a bit of dept?just about to embark on somethin pretty much identical and want to get it spot on 

If you got time would love to get an idea of your diet around this time too!

cheers!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

***** said:


> First off, thank you for some terrific inspiration you've provided with them pictures!
> 
> Dude I'm sorry for the tall order but could you elaborate on the cycle ie. dosages and your pct protocol in a bit of dept?just about to embark on somethin pretty much identical and want to get it spot on
> 
> ...


Bump that sh1t!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

hmmm well i have been cycling since i was 24

i am 30 now

so i cant remember all the cycles i have done

but i can tell u over the last 2 years i was on test all year round - and blasted on other compunds such as dbol, deca, tren - and i used a lot of masteron for cutting

thats all i used

my diet wass always perfect during the week then i would allow myself some cheat meals at the weekend

i pretty much lived off oats, egg whites, veggies, rice / pasta, chicken and protein powder

food was very boring and i was stuffin down around 5,500 cals for bulking

what i liked to do before a big bulk up was diet on small doses of test and masteron for 4 - 6 weeks then up the test, drop the masteron and add deca / dbol and ramp up my calorie intake especially carbs

i found the carb deficit over 6 weeks allowed me to loose 4 - 5 kg of fat while still putting on strenth (due to test and masteron) then when i hit the bulk i put on lots of muscle very fast due to my body being used to a calorie deficit for 6 weeks

its called priming your body before a bulk and works very well

i wouldnt recommend cycling for 2 years though

not unless u have already had kids and dont plan anymore in the future


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

David do you use any HCG or any anti estrogen's at all?

Also are your balls atrophied?

I must say, you look great!


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

winger said:


> David do you use any HCG or any anti estrogen's at all?
> 
> Also are your balls atrophied?
> 
> I must say, you look great!


yep 20mg nolva every day or every other day while on cruise

letro when on cycle 2.5mg EOD

HCG intermitently

and lots of hcg when comming off

not sure about me balls

ive been on so long i cant remember what the looked like before i cycled


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

David Lloyd said:


> my next cycle i am not sure about - i have test prop and tbol but not sure what else to include
> 
> i have got anadrol and dbol in stock
> 
> ...


 i thought i recognised you from that "top shelf" mag Tom sent me:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just kidding:innocent:


----------

